# Use Up My Hops



## NDH (2/9/11)

I've been doing quite a few AG's and various partials based on recipes on this fine site and buy my hops as I go in 100g bags. This means I have a heap of half bags of hops in the freezer and SWMBO is trying to tell me she cant fit any food in there. Most I am familiar with (cascade/galaxy/por/etc.) and will use soon enough but a couple I bought for specific recipes and havent used since. These include:

Styrian Goldings
Northern Brewer
Nelson Sauvin
Fuggles


At this stage I'm thinging of chucking down a quick coopers pale kit with a bit of grain and a shit tin of leftover hops. Basically a bits-a-IPA. What sorts of beers have you used these in? Are they good late hops or more suit bittering? Any help would be great then I can restock without complaint.

Cheers


NDH


----------



## mfeighan (2/9/11)

i find that NB is a good bittering hop and goldlings + fuggles go in a good combo for flavour/aroma additions. You will be able to make a nice english ale with them

dunno if the Nelson will go well with the goldlings & fuggles, have only used them twice with your paler beers as an aroma /flavor addition


----------



## manticle (2/9/11)

Won't comment on Nelson as I've never used it and I don't like the taste of it in beers I've tried.

Fuggles - generally an earthy, woody sometimes tobacco character, used mainly for bittering in English style ales and that's both my reading, experience and how I've used it.

Northern Brewer is a fantastic, neutral bittering hop. I've only used it that way but I know people who suggest it can be good late.

Styrian for me works as both. I've used it for bittering, and like noble hops, the low aa% and extra hops needed is belied by the beautiful smooth bittering that results. As a flavour hop and even dry hop it really gives something to any english or belgian style brew. I wouldn't make a belgian style without this hop now.

Northern Brewer would work with the fuggles and styrians in any English bitter/pale ale/brown type ale you'd care to make.


----------



## kelbygreen (2/9/11)

northern brewer is great bittering hop with real clean bitterness so id do 2 beers depending on the amount you have. 

A american pale ale bittered with nth brewer and flavour/aroma nelson sav (its NZ but will work)

and not sure to much on fuggle or golding but id say bitter with fuggle and golding late for aroma maybe like a lager??? never used them so just a guess


----------



## DJR (2/9/11)

Buy another freezer 

Go for a big hopburst IPA/APA with Nelson Sauvin, Cascade and Galaxy :icon_drunk:


----------



## Malted (2/9/11)

I haven't used NS much, but I like it as a late addition or dry hop. Apparently one should be careful with it as it is a relatively high alpha hop. Later is better than early, NB would be better for bittering. NS could jump all over the SG and Fuggles. 
So I'd say NB for bittering + late additions of NS (as suggested above +Cascade + Galaxay)
or 
NB + SG + Fuggles.


----------



## yum beer (2/9/11)

NDH said:


> At this stage I'm thinging of chucking down a quick coopers pale kit with a bit of grain and a shit tin of leftover hops. Basically a bits-a-IPA. What sorts of beers have you used these in? Are they good late hops or more suit bittering? Any help would be great then I can restock without complaint.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



Do this kit with a little wheat and late hop fuggles and/or goldings.

I think this will give a beauty of a pale ale.


----------



## bullsneck (2/9/11)

Keep the Northern Brewer as a bittering for when you need it. Chuck the Goldings and Fuggles in an English IPA!!


----------

